# Top Secret pics



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well, not really.

Not overly impressed with the wing edge scraping here. 









Did better on this one:










Oops...that one gave it away.

Very impressed here. This lot is very uneven and never gets this clean...at least with the old HLA.










PS Yes, that is blue sky and sunshine.

PPS Can't really say which is better without a Metal Pless LiveEdge plowing right next to it.

PPS @JD Dave


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

What's the difference between the old HLA and this HLA?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like it did a great job on that angry inch of snow.......
How many tons per acre of salt did you pretreat with?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Aerospace Eng said:


> What's the difference between the old HLA and this HLA?


Instead of 2 5' sections on the main moldboard, it's 5 2' (I think) sections. It's similar to the LiveEdge.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Looks like it did a great job on that angry inch of snow.......
> How many tons per acre of salt did you pretreat with?


Lake effect powder...probably in the 15:1 to 20:1 ratio. 2-3 inches when he plowed.

3 tons/acre.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Understood


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The only salt was residual from last Friday. No pretreatment and nothing yesterday. In reference to picture #3, the others had salt applications yesterday.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

@ 3 ton/Acre there shouldbe enough residue to last the rest of the season........ Are you sure you were plowing snow and not salt?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It's not what I was expecting but it should work alright. I'm just trying to figure out if they just bought from Valley Blades or just copied it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Why did you buy it in Meyers yellow...?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd like to see/hear a price.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting no doubt.... I would like to see your comparisons from MP?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Subscribed.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Why did you buy it in Meyers yellow...?


I didn't...this actually works.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'd like to see/hear a price.


Still too much for low snow areas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hysert said:


> Interesting no doubt.... I would like to see your comparisons from MP?


I didn't run it unfortunately. The operator is one of my top operators with as much experience as me though. But he's never operated any of my MPs.

As you can see in the first pic, the wings don't always scrape great. I can't say I've ever had that with a MP. Maybe not as food as the main moldboard but not that bad either. And that lot is brand new. But the second and third show it does a great job. And the third one is very uneven.

The price I was given was significantly lower than a 10-16 Metal Pless.

The one question I have is how long will the edges last compared to an MP? They seem to last forever.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

This was tested in the GTA late last winter from what I can remember???? Maybe even a Green tractor

So does each section trip like MP? And do they articulate ( so to speak) like or as much as a MP???


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

As for Dave's pictures, in te first one side shot, what's the black piece behind the cutting edge?? Trip/support


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It was in snow the first time I saw it and I've been bizzie since they put it on yesterday.

I'll take a closer look later today or tomorrow and get some pics.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Dumb questions of the day...
1. Any idea the upgrade cost of this edge compared to standard? Are we talking 10%, 20%?
2. Not familiar with the valley product...is this something that can be retrofitted to a couple 2,4 year old HLA snowwings i have or is the base of the blade completely diff for this new edge?
3. Looked at HLA website, no joy on details. Is this covert skunkworks project or is this available now?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still too much for low snow areas.


Why is that?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Why is that?


Cuz...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

One of the best posts ever presented here


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Lol and not a single fight yet. Looks real nice..


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cuz...


Understood...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Understood...


I knew you would...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Our Arctic's scrape better than your HLA. 

So there...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> Our Arctic's scrape better than your HLA.
> 
> So there...


Understood


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

P.S. Your Arctics don't have hydraulic wings or angle that make them more versatile and productive than the HLA.

So/sew there/their/they're...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Exactly...so there's mulch less to pay for, break and maintain.

Less worries, better scrape.

Might get Dave riled up with such talk LOL


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I need to do something different. The parking lot I run my big truck in is all heaved and I cant get a good scrape. Those pics look really good but I would like to see it on an uneven surface.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

so far so good


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> Exactly...so there's mulch less to pay for, break and maintain.
> 
> Less worries, better scrape.
> 
> Might get Dave riled up with such talk LOL


Keep them away from Todd and you don't have to worry...

Less dollars per hour...

Metal Pless scrape as good or better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Metal Pless scrape as good or better.


As Arctics...

But in all seriousness, why would you not want want something that is at minimum 25% more productive? And scrapes just as good?

And other than pic #1, the amount of remaining snow compared to an Arctic or MP is negligible. I know you know that Plow Lord.

But the wing plow thing is a valid question.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Metal Pless scrape as good *at least*.


There. Fixed it for you


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Did an Arctic do this???










That's a pretty good scrape...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lolololololol.....Going for the jugular...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> As Arctics...
> 
> But in all seriousness, why would you not want want something that is at minimum 25% more productive? And scrapes just as good?
> 
> ...


I don't think the wing is a big problem, it's not supposed to do the scraping the blade is. The wing is designed hold or capture the snow and do minimal scraping.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I don't think the wing is a big problem, it's not supposed to do the scraping the blade is. The wing is designed hold or capture the snow and do minimal scraping.


Excactly. Hence, 30% of HLA swath = fake scrape. 10.5' of Arctic = 100% great scrape.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did an Arctic do this???


Of course not. That was done by a concrete light pole base. After thoroughly investigating the incident we found the driver absolved from any fault with culpability landing on the misplaced light pole. The lightpole never should have been installed where it was.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> Of course not. That was done by a concrete light pole base. After thoroughly investigating the incident we found the driver absolved from any fault with culpability landing on the misplaced light pole. The lightpole never should have been installed where it was.


Sure...

Who did the investigation???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...
> 
> Who did the investigation???


I did....After breakfast was purchased for me


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> I did....After breakfast was purchased for me


But who's paying the parking ticket?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> But who's paying the parking ticket?


Oomokes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Oomokes


Am knot...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did an Arctic do this???
> 
> View attachment 176687
> 
> ...


IF that had been a ford I would say no


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I don't think the wing is a big problem, it's not supposed to do the scraping the blade is. The wing is designed hold or capture the snow and do minimal scraping.


I disagree...the wings on both my MP's scrape better than that, all the time and that's where the added productivity comes in. They are pushers, straight blades, angle blades, angle containment blades, back drag blades, etc. And while I don't expect them to scrape as good as the LiveEdge or whatever HLA's is called, I do expect a better scrape than the first pic shows. Like we see in the second pic.

The third pic shows a good job as well, because he was windrowing that lot, not pushing it.

It's no skin oof my nose if some want to be stuck in the 90's/00's with plain old pushers. Just reporting my findings.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

On a Call said:


> IF that had been a ford I would say no


A Ford wouldn't have crumpled due to a concrete light post.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A Ford wouldn't have crumpled due to a concrete light post.


If it had a 6.0 it would have never made it out to plow in the first place...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A Ford wouldn't have crumpled due to a concrete light post.


You are correct, it would have looked more like my truck...posting photo later.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> If it had a 6.0 it would have never made it out to plow in the first place...


Good thing mine is a 6.4  most of the fleet has cummins or duramax though.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

On a Call said:


> Good thing mine is a 6.4


I would say that to loud... Those 6.4's are almost as bad...  It might hear you and give up the ghost...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> I would say that to loud... Those 6.4's are almost as bad...  It might hear you and give up the ghost...


10 4

However it does have 237,000 on it so far so good

Off to the races....picking up Christmas trees left out by the road. We get them free this time of year.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

On a Call said:


> Off to the races....picking up Christmas trees left out by the road. We get them free this time of year.


Do you save them for next year or something?


----------



## farmergeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

Suprised the wings didn't scrap as good, in a light snow like the first pic our wings scrape as good or even better. When backdragging they leave a stripe like pic 2 has on the far right. It does look to do a good job, guess no doubling up the cutting edge with this though


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Enough of this mombo combo BS!!!! More pics and info Mr Oomkes.... you are the man right??? EH


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Nearly 16k posts, half prob one word/misspelled answer like oot??? 



LMFAO 


Do I need to Send you some droppies


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

P
I
C
T
U
R
E

























S


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok I will ask is this a new plow cuttting edge or what is doing the plowing. It's not very clear to me what I'm looking at. If someone could clearify that would be great.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

fireside said:


> Ok I will ask is this a new plow cuttting edge or what is doing the plowing. It's not very clear to me what I'm looking at. If someone could clearify that would be great.


IT's the HLA Flex Edge. Tested last year and some of this year. This was provided to us by Ebling and Son to test.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hysert said:


> This was tested in the GTA late last winter from what I can remember???? Maybe even a Green tractor
> 
> So does each section trip like MP? And do they articulate ( so to speak) like or as much as a MP???


Yes it was tested last year. And this year. Apparently it is now for sale.

Each edge moves up and down and trips like the MP.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

You could bring it to your friend in Lapeer to test....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> IT's the HLA Flex Edge. Tested last year and some of this year. This was provided to us by Ebling and Son to test.


Somebody's got some bigtime pull.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You could bring it to your friend in Lapeer to test....


I don't have any friends...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't have any friends...


Understood


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't have any friends...


You could have if you bring that thing to Lapeer.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You could have if you bring that thing to Lapeer.


He's probably bizzie


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I do have buddies...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I do have buddies...


Drinking buddies? I have some Fireball.....


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Spoke to horst this aft.. apparently they have 30 in the field... including a few 5500 series pushers with the flex edge!! Basically this is last yrs improved design and most likely on sale for next season!!! 

defiantly a Valley blades concept like Dave said!!! And in IMO if it cleans 60/70% as good as a live edge and at 60/70% of the cost of a live edge it's a winner!!! It's Not like horst is new to this game!!!!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok I understand now any better pictures? I had a chance to try a live edge on a tractor last year. Best was I just stopped to look at the blade and the owner pulls in. I asked about it he throw me the keys and said try it. I will say it was admazing into I found out how much it cost!


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You could have if you bring that thing to Lapeer.


And even more in Detroit but Lapeer gets more attention


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I do have buddies...


Buffy,Sno and Pat and don't count....Like the rest of us...We just keep you around for entertainment....So..Are you gonna buy one of these new fangled contraptions???


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I do have buddies...


Don't forget Connor....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't forget Connor....


I'm not supposed to mention his name...


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes it was tested last year. And this year. Apparently it is now for sale.
> 
> Each edge moves up and down and trips like the MP.


Are they going to improve on the side wing scrape before official launch? Do the other hla wings do that too? That first pic you posted is bad and on my accounts I would not be able to tolerate that much left behind. Looks like the main board scrapes as well as MP, but those wings  granted most of the time I would be in scoop \____/, so wouldn't be quite as bad. And the backdrag of truck bays looks ok (pic 2). What do you attribute that first pic too?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not supposed to mention his name...


Court order or anger management counselor ordered?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm just surprised Mark's wife stopped plowing long enough to let him snap the pictures..........


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

She's a good gal.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> She's a good gal.


You should know... You don't even have to hook your own plow up now...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

With the time saved on a pusher like this, I could get over the wing scrape. Especially with as little as you will use the wings wide open. You could easily burn that off with the salt that you're going to put down anyway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Court order or anger management counselor ordered?


Yes...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> With the time saved on a pusher like this, I could get over the wing scrape. Especially with as little as you will use the wings wide open. You could easily burn that off with the salt that you're going to put down anyway.


You have to remember its a first gen in this capacity, I'm sure Horst will revamp the design when they get real world feedback.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Real world feedback???....From Oomkes???....Lord help us all...This is a guy that bought a Meyers ELECTRIC spreader....:hammerhead:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

He’s why we have submersible skid steers today, don’t knock it...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> He's why we have submersible skid steers today, don't knock it...


That has not been perfected...Even with his tireless R and D work


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> He's why we have submersible skid steers today, don't knock it...


Maybe he was trying to sink that Meyer spreader in the lake.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> Maybe he was trying to sink that Meyer spreader in the lake.


Mark once told me that the day Meyer bought that spreader back was the happiest day of his life...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> Real world feedback???....From Oomkes???....Lord help us all...This is a guy that bought a Meyers ELECTRIC spreader....:hammerhead:


But they have the best warranty in the industry


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> But they have the best warranty in the industry


LMAO


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

You guys are gutless


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Mark once told me that the day Meyer bought that spreader back was the happiest day of his life...


I recall the happiest day when his last 6.0PS was sold........he's either always a happy guy, can't remember....., full of..... or all the above....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> I recall the happiest day when his last 6.0PS was sold........he's either always a happy guy, can't remember....., full of..... or all the above....


That was how the spreader got brought up... I sold my 6.0PS... :laugh:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> You have to remember its a first gen in this capacity, I'm sure Horst will revamp the design when they get real world feedback.


The wing edges have been exactly the same for 15 years so I'm doubting much changes. Unless they redesign the whole wing.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If it works, if they get complaints like Marks first pic, I would hope you they don't pull a Meyers and do their redesign in 30 years.


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

which model HLA is this??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

10-16


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

im sorry mark, i meant what model, is it a 3200?


----------

